# General > Technical Support >  Broadband dropping out.

## wavy davy

For the last few weeks my laptop decides either on startup or midway through a session that it's going to stop talking to my router (about 10 feet from the laptop). When I try to reconnect, Windows tells me that it can't find any wireless networks. Restarting either the laptop or the router usually solves the problem. I was working up the energy to have a bitch and a moan at BT then discovered that both my tablet and my phone are quite happily talking to the router, even when my laptop is telling me it can't find any networks. I can only assume that the problem is with the laptop but I've been through all the settings and can't find anything wrong. Anyone have any clues?

----------


## starflower

Hi I would take the time to phone BT I have been having the same problem and certain gadgets have been working and then not connecting including  BT vision after several phone calls and line checks I am now waiting on an engineer to visit and hopefully sort the problem they seem to think it is the line coming from outside to my house time will tell. Try your laptop at a family members house to see if it works there I tried my laptop at my sisters and it works fine which also confirmed it is the broadband which is the problem not my laptop, hope that helps ☺

----------


## Irepairscreens4u

Good advice about regarding contacting BT.For what it's worth I was having a lot of trouble with my Bt bb dropping out with all out devices but especially with my laptop on windows. The macbook was not nearly affected. Once I changed provider I have had a massive improvement. Apparently it's to do with the equipment bt are using on my exchange in Thurso. Anyway hope you get it sorted out!

----------


## Scunner

Thanks for highlighting a problem I am also having - glad that it is not only me

----------


## wavy davy

Thanks to you all. I shall wheech my laptop over to my mum's tomorrow and check it out.

----------


## Billy Boy

we have been having problems with our connection dropping out and after  numerous calls & emails to  BT which was ongoing due to them keeping telling us to monitor the connection ( which after nearly 2 weeks I told them forget it, the problem is not at our end ) they eventually came back saying it was a fault on the line.
After they supposedly sorted it out we managed to get a whole day without it dropping out, now we are back to square one, calling them is a nightmare as its very hard to get someone who who speaks good English and who can understand what we are saying to them.
If anyone finds a solution please let me know.

----------


## wavy davy

> we have been having problems with our connection dropping out and after  numerous calls & emails to  BT which was ongoing due to them keeping telling us to monitor the connection ( which after nearly 2 weeks I told them forget it, the problem is not at our end ) they eventually came back saying it was a fault on the line.
> After they supposedly sorted it out we managed to get a whole day without it dropping out, now we are back to square one, calling them is a nightmare as its very hard to get someone who who speaks good English and who can understand what we are saying to them.
> If anyone finds a solution please let me know.


I had much the same experience with BT a couple of years ago, which is why I was putting off calling them. Assuming that my laptop works at my mum's I'll have to bite the bullet. 

Re your last sentence, I don't think that there is a solution that will stop people having problems with bb - it's the BT process for fixing the problem, starting with their call centre.

I've always used BT so have no knowledge of how other providers handle the sort of problems we are talking about. If you call your provider do you end up being bounced to the BT call centre and their support structure, since BT 'own' the line?

----------

